

The Open Cloud Has New Pricing For Bandwidth And Storage - 18pfsmt
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/lower-open-cloud-pricing/

======
18pfsmt
I don't have much experience with AWS other than S3, so I can't tell if the
pricing point they are making is actually legit. Anyone with actual knowledge
care to comment?

 _Meta_ : The lack of discussion here is why people use link-bait titles.

